# DIY 2 piece flag pole



## m6mal (5 Jan 2018)

just saved some cash making a flag pole for my trike, cost me nothing as i had some solid aluminium and a top of a carbon fibre carp pole to hand. Now i need to make a flag, i need a hiviz vest without micro holes in to make the flag


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2018)

Ingenuity is ingrained in the British dna.

I recently made a chain protector for my chain stay from a piece of old inner tube.

Edit: still waiting for those bike pics!


----------



## m6mal (5 Jan 2018)

pics are slow coming as it is in living room and no room for me to take pics lol it took me n wife to negotiate doors etc in our flat. when i get locks n alarms sorted it can live in lobby next to my door then i will take pics...... I have cadged a couple of hi viz vests to make a flag and maybe use the reflective strips aswell


----------



## m6mal (5 Jan 2018)

i also need to make some pedal straps aswell, why buy if you can DIY


----------



## voyager (5 Jan 2018)

l used a " warflags" 9x 6" union flag from fleabay and a practice golf ball as an eye defender.
works well without a lot of drag .

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (5 Jan 2018)

m6mal said:


> i also need to make some pedal straps aswell, why buy if you can DIY


spd pedals are safer.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2018)

m6mal said:


> i also need to make some pedal straps aswell, why buy if you can DIY


spd shoes are so much better, if your foot come out at speed you'll be off to the hospital that's for sure


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jan 2018)

Looking good. I used 6mm fibreglass tubing for mine, and topped it off with a flag from Rainbow Kites. They have a nice range of flags.


----------



## m6mal (5 Jan 2018)

makin my own flag from hi viz vests as money is tight after buying my new trike lol


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Jan 2018)

Hi M6Mal welcome to the forum.
Your trike look's like an older KMX trike. 
Andrew


----------



## m6mal (5 Jan 2018)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi M6Mal welcome to the forum.
> Your trike look's like an older KMX trike.
> Andrew



yeah it is an X class although it has disc brakes on all wheels (rear wheel is parking brake)and added 2 mirrors and pannier rack and bag, 24 gears and also although it has brand new tyres fitted i was given a complete spare set brand new aswell. i picked it up from london yesterday for 550


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2018)

Spds pedals and MTB shoes are what I used to use on my trike. Far better than straps and you can walk around in MTB shoes without any problem.


----------



## voyager (7 Jan 2018)

here are a couple l made earlier , fishing rods with a 6mm bolt body fillered into the end and warflags with practice golf balls on top

regards Emma


----------



## m6mal (7 Jan 2018)

voyager said:


> View attachment 390590
> here are a couple l made earlier , fishing rods with a 6mm bolt body fillered into the end and warflags with practice golf balls on top
> 
> regards Emma



looking good


----------



## voyager (7 Jan 2018)

currently working on a 1 metre red led USB powered light stick for the rear.
More details will follow once i finish the pole and leds will plug directly into the main battery. 
regards Emma


----------



## Tilley (8 Jan 2018)

I now have 2 flags on my trice. The spinning windsock was bought and fitted to a modified telescopic fishing rod. The other flag was made from scraps of ripstop nylon and fitted to the original flagpole.












Trice Flags



__ Tilley
__ 8 Jan 2018


----------



## m6mal (8 Jan 2018)

sounds good... i am going 12v as my Ham Radio transceivers are 12v so i will bling mine with 12v leds as they are low power and also i have two 12AH 12v batteries and a 7AH 12v battery at my disposal i could easily make a recepticle to fit one behind my seat and use anderson powerpoles to use as connectors.


----------



## m6mal (8 Jan 2018)

I am going to start work on my flag as soon as i get my begged hi viz vests which my friends and family are donating to my cause lol my neighbour gave me a brand new one and it is my size so i am going to wear it i told him instead lol I bought a helmet yesterday along with a circo chain tool, front and back light a lock and computer and muc off spray from major retailers and then i looked in poundworld and found a puncture kit with spanner etc and a pump both at £1 also i have an alarm on the way from ebay, so i got a bit to do while i am awaiting my flag material from donators lol ... i have to make a front light bracket and a sensor bracket to keep me going.


----------



## voyager (8 Jan 2018)

keep the weight low , put batteries at wheel hub line not on a rack above the wheel, it does make the trike rather unstable ( don't ask how l found out )


----------



## m6mal (8 Jan 2018)

voyager said:


> keep the weight low , put batteries at wheel hub line not on a rack above the wheel, it does make the trike rather unstable ( don't ask how l found out )



mmmmm wont ask, but i can guess lol. Gonna get me an action cam end of month. been looking at the reviews and narrowed it down to a 
*GoXtreme Vision 4k Action Cam* as i dont want a gopro because use and price outweigh each other too much. I have seen some reviews of the one i want on youtube and am impressed and my mind is made up. End of january argos here we come at £99.99 with a load of mounts. I have a headmount i bought from fleabay for my phone but when i tried my motorola g4 on it, the gripper presses the button in etc and i prefer the cam approach anyway and i can use the headstrap with the action cam as it takes same size fittings etc.


----------



## voyager (8 Jan 2018)

got mine from eBay cost about £20 delivered from china - direct rip off sj4000 , good value for money , lots of adapters as well .


----------



## m6mal (12 Jan 2018)

Flag made out of a hi viz


----------

